# Upgraded - Sell old equipment?



## Skywise (Nov 17, 2013)

I've just upgraded to a Canon 6D from a T4i. I sold off an old film scanner to finance the purchase of the camera itself so I'm only out for the cost of the 16-35 f2.8L lens which I could probably be re-coup by selling the T4i and my 2 lenses for it (17-55 f2.8 and 10-22).

I'm trying to decide if it's worthwhile to keep the T4i and just eat the cost of the lens. I'm a hobbyist although I've done a few family weddings so I don't need a backup camera but it might be nice for harsher environments (Although if it was harsh enough I'd either keep with my cell phone camera or Canon P&S if I didn't care about photo quality and if I did care about photo quality I'd probably want to take my best camera in... It's not like I'm going to take my T4i on a roller coaster regardless and I haven't been out of the US for decades...)

It's gonna be hard to say good-bye to the 17-55 though lotsa sentimental value with that one (on the other hand I could get the 24-70L a little quicker...  )

Mainly, is there any reason to keep a cropped camera around now that I'm going FF? (I don't have the 6D yet thanks to FedEx' goofy shipping but that's another story...)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 17, 2013)

I'd say not a T4i. I hung onto my 7D after getting the 5DII - I wanted the faster frame and better AF for birds, but the T4i doesn't really offer any advantages (except cost) over the 6D. After getting the 1D X, I sold the 7D.


----------



## mwh1964 (Nov 17, 2013)

Sell and buy what you need. Don't be sentimental towards equipment.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 17, 2013)

I've been sorry I sold my 17-55 after going FF, I sold all my crop cameras and crop lenses, but then bought a 7D for backup, and then a 40D with a 15-85. 

It all depends on whether you need a 2nd body.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 18, 2013)

Hi folks.
Sometimes it can be difficult not to get attached to gear, first DSLR, bought for you by someone special, these are what keep me from disposing of my 300D purely for sentimental value. 
Also as you state, a camera of low (er) value to take to the beach or to have available to capture that dust devil when I for one would not even think about using a new camera just in case. The T4i did not suddenly get worse, you will keep the pics from before you upgraded, so why not use it for keepers in high risk, dirty, wet or whatever the hazard is.
Or a bit of fun, I too have done some family weddings and once I had two bodies I would either set one on a tripod, or better a shelf where it can be made to look almost abandoned then trigger with a remote, I have a picture of a family member looking like a deer caught in headlights from this method, (the flash fired). Or a friends wedding I just put the camera on the tripod and made a time lapse film of the general reception area, whilst I wandered with the other body, that went down well.

Cheers Graham.



mwh1964 said:


> Sell and buy what you need. Don't be sentimental towards equipment.


----------



## mackguyver (Nov 18, 2013)

mwh1964 said:


> Sell and buy what you need. Don't be sentimental towards equipment.


+1 - I kept some of my equipment for far too long with "justifications" like it's my first body, my first L lens, I've taken some great shots with it, etc. Meanwhile, it was collecting dust and keeping my money tied up that could have been spent on equipment I would actually use. I sold my 35L, 50L, 135L, and 400L to fund a 300 f/2.8 IS II this year and don't regret it one bit. I use the 300 on nearly every shoot, whereas those lenses (other than the 400) were only being used every couple of months.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 26, 2013)

Skywise said:


> I'm trying to decide if it's worthwhile to keep the T4i and just eat the cost of the lens.
> 
> It's gonna be hard to say good-bye to the 17-55 though lotsa sentimental value with that one (on the other hand I could get the 24-70L a little quicker...  )
> 
> Mainly, is there any reason to keep a cropped camera around now that I'm going FF?


I sell camera gear quite a bit ... I sold my 7D, 17-55 f/2.8 IS to fund the 5D MK III ... recently I sold the D7000 & 18-300 VR lens to fund the D7100 & 150-500 OS ... although I have FF camera, I do use a APS-C (D7100) for better reach for bird photography ... if I were you, I'd sell the T4i and 17-55 and get the 24-70L


----------



## CarlTN (Nov 27, 2013)

Skywise said:


> I've just upgraded to a Canon 6D from a T4i. I sold off an old film scanner to finance the purchase of the camera itself so I'm only out for the cost of the 16-35 f2.8L lens which I could probably be re-coup by selling the T4i and my 2 lenses for it (17-55 f2.8 and 10-22).
> 
> I'm trying to decide if it's worthwhile to keep the T4i and just eat the cost of the lens. I'm a hobbyist although I've done a few family weddings so I don't need a backup camera but it might be nice for harsher environments (Although if it was harsh enough I'd either keep with my cell phone camera or Canon P&S if I didn't care about photo quality and if I did care about photo quality I'd probably want to take my best camera in... It's not like I'm going to take my T4i on a roller coaster regardless and I haven't been out of the US for decades...)
> 
> ...



Sell the T4i and buy a T3i, and sell the 17-55...use the T3i for extra reach on telephoto lenses in good light. Or, you could just do whatever you want to do and ignore my advice!


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Nov 27, 2013)

Sell. Your kits still worth something. The lens will hold a surprising amount of its value if sold privatley, the t4i value will plummet, so now is the time (well once the 6D has arrived).

You are on an upgrade path, why look back. It is just a lens.


----------



## Zv (Nov 27, 2013)

Sell sell sell! Get rid of the ef-s lenses while you still can. They're dropping in price nowadays. I assume you bought a 6D for improved IQ. Once you start using it you'll not want to use anything else! 

I kept my 7D only as my back up and it rarely gets used now. The high frame rate of the 7D still appeals to me though and I want to keep it. However, I see no adv for you to keep a t4i. 

If you decide down the line you need a back up you could always just pick up a EOS M deal or a used rebel. Though I doubt you will.


----------



## CarlTN (Nov 28, 2013)

Zv said:


> Sell sell sell! Get rid of the ef-s lenses while you still can. They're dropping in price nowadays. I assume you bought a 6D for improved IQ. Once you start using it you'll not want to use anything else!
> 
> I kept my 7D only as my back up and it rarely gets used now. The high frame rate of the 7D still appeals to me though and I want to keep it. However, I see no adv for you to keep a t4i.
> 
> If you decide down the line you need a back up you could always just pick up a EOS M deal or a used rebel. Though I doubt you will.



Agree with 99% of what you said, other than the EOS M part. Frankly I'd like a new rebel for the price of a used one...and this might be the time of year to get lucky!!


----------



## Zv (Nov 28, 2013)

CarlTN said:


> Zv said:
> 
> 
> > Sell sell sell! Get rid of the ef-s lenses while you still can. They're dropping in price nowadays. I assume you bought a 6D for improved IQ. Once you start using it you'll not want to use anything else!
> ...



The M is actually not a bad little gizmo once you find a use for it!! I use it to capture those "quick snaps" that would otherwise be lost while changing lenses. It means I can park a 135L on my camera all day and not worry about any wide stuff. M got me covered!


----------



## Vossie (Nov 28, 2013)

I bet that the Ti will be left collecting dust now that you got the 6D, so there is not much point in keeping it.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 29, 2013)

Zv said:


> CarlTN said:
> 
> 
> > Zv said:
> ...


+1 ... also installing Magic Lantern makes it even more useful.


----------



## RC (Nov 29, 2013)

I would sell it all now while you there's still a decent resale value. If down the road you find the need for a second body, pick up a used 7D which seems to be dirt cheap. A 7D would compliment a 6D nicely (AF, FPS, reach).


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Nov 29, 2013)

Very personal decision.
I can understand persons not to sell one piece because of its history.
Sentimental. Sigh.
I sold everything I didnt need anymore.
Was easy, because I sold it to people I know.
So I see their second life and bringing joy to them.


----------



## Zv (Nov 30, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Zv said:
> 
> 
> > CarlTN said:
> ...



Thanks Rienzphotoz - my first order of business today is to install ML!! I just ordered an FD - EOS M adapter, been bidding on some FD glass too. Time for some "pure photography" fun with digital ML assistsnce!!! Haha!

update - mission successful! Thanks to this guy -

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJ5Zwt_Nwa4

;D ;D ;D


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 30, 2013)

I visit CR daily(10-20 times a day). I have seen 100ish similar questions - many members end up selling crop body after getting FF (5D, 6D, 5D II, 5D III, 1D X). The IQ of FF will blow the t4i away. Your t4i will stay in the bag and collect dust. Same thing with 24-105 owners, after getting 24-70 II.

To save you time and money, sell all the crop gear as fast as you can. Use that money toward to future L lenses. 17-55 & 10-22 are wonderful lenses for crop, but they still can't match with L lenses - from IQ to build quality.


----------

